# Finish Pro Automatic Taper.



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

All of this talk about banjos and zookas has got me thinking about a Zooka.
I have spotted a Finish Pro Zooka on Ebay that has only been used a couple of times. I guess my question is are they any good. Has anyone had hands on experience with one. Look forward to your comments.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

I got tapetech zooka and i am very happy with it.If i change it i would look for tapetech ezy clean best choice if you wanna run with base coat 90 min.Have a look for this too
Blueline is another one worthy to have a look for


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I have one gaz, Its was my first, They are a tapetech copy so all tt zooka parts fit the goldblatt, They go ok, Like any tool the more expensive the more refined and smoother they get but for the price, And depending on work load they are worth it, Good starter zooka so you can figure out if its for you or not, They do have one fault, They key, Its quite soft metal so the shaft that fits into can strip so the wheel will turn but it wont wined up the cable so you get no mud, It happaned to mine but a drill press and one small panal pin nail fixed it. 

I seen a cheap old tt zooka and got that and got some kits for it and repaired it up and its a nice zook, Its suprising how two zookas basically the same can feel different.

Columbias and drywallmasters and new tts have some good features, Adjustable break, Removable plate for cleaning etc that the goldblatt does not have but the goldblatt will still put a tape on just fine once you figure it out and treat it right, I say go for it, Learn it, damage it, trash it, forget to lube it, swear at it, kick it, then one day get another if you get much use out of it. Just look at Mr Luman go on one, Dont even dream you will be able to use one like this for a while, Hes good, very very good, Maybe even as good as 2buck :whistling2:


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

The first couple of goes with mine I loved it as it was brand new, BUT, I didn't lube the inside (as Cazna mentioned) and it all turned to **** on me the last time I used it, it just wouldn't run like the first two times, But I'm confident it'll work fine next time I bring it out  (got some of that Inox in a can Cazna from supercheap auto :thumbsup

Apart from that I don't find it any harder to clean than a flat box.


----------



## Drywall_King (Dec 18, 2010)

I just seen that zooka on ebay too... I just bought a bazooka off ebay, my first machine in Australia, Cant live with out it, dont buy a machine that doesnt have a good name or is new stick to a name brand machine, takes time to learn but the guy with the machine is the highest paid person,


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Spend the money Gaz. In a couple weeks you'll be able to teach Cazna a lesson or two.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

I think the zook really comes into it's own if you've got a couple of helpers/wipers rather than if you're just a one man band.....quicker than a banjo but even quicker with extra wipers.
You're problem/decision Gaz would be whether to use hot mud or air dry.
Buuuuut....better to own a tool and not use it than to not have a tool and always wonder.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Buuuuut....better to own a tool and not use it than to not have a tool and always wonder.


Hell yes :yes: Thats exactly it :yes: Im gonna use that one :whistling2:

If i had the coin i would go for the tapepro zooka with removable head, This model allows the best cleaning which would really help if using hotmuds..........Which i used at the start...........and it was more hassel than what it was worth, Zookas need constant even mud thickness, Hotmuds like a woman, It changes it mind on you, Which leaves you confused, And wondering WTF, This thing didnt run or behave like that 10min ago. 

Tapepro has a mudbox, Which is like a bigger banjo with better reach and much less moving parts than a zook...........I wonder what thats like???? lets fined out shall we :whistling2: Thankyou Tomg, Watch this space :whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> I think the zook really comes into it's own if you've got a couple of helpers/wipers rather than if you're just a one man band.....quicker than a banjo but even quicker with extra wipers.
> You're problem/decision Gaz would be whether to use hot mud or air dry.
> Buuuuut....better to own a tool and not use it than to not have a tool and always wonder.


Actually....







.......Your right with the zook being more productive with 2 guys,,, but in our neck of the woods, most of the crews are one man shows (with all the toys). Yes me and 2bjr are a 2 man crew, but if junior ever got all the toys, he would look at me and say "Your fat asre has just been replaced , Fatty". Just the way it is around here. It's a machine tapers environment around here. Most guys go why team up with another man when doing shacks. If your doing 25 to 30 houses in one year, you half to do 60 houses with 2 guys. Which just means more driving (gas/time) ware and tare on the tools and so on. The only time it pans out, is if you get the super big shacks, which me and jr get so.....

And to address another point in your post Sheep shagger:whistling2:

I understand why you kiwi's use the hotmuds with your weather....etc..... but I was wondering why you guys don't use more half and half mixes. One part hotmud with all purpose mud. So if I had to use a zook in your neck of the woods, I would look at pre-filling 1st with hotmud, or going a 30-70, 50-50 , or 70-30 mix if you know what I mean,,,,,,,,,, just wondering


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

cazna said:


> Hell yes Thats exactly it :yes: Im gonna use that one :whistling2:
> 
> If i had the coin i would go for the tapepro zooka with removable head, This model allows the best cleaning which would really help if using hotmuds..........Which i used at the start...........and it was more hassel than what it was worth, Zookas need constant even mud thickness, Hotmuds like a woman, It changes it mind on you, Which leaves you confused, And wondering WTF, This thing didnt run or behave like that 10min ago.
> 
> Tapepro has a mudbox, Which is like a bigger banjo with better reach and much less moving parts than a zook...........I wonder what thats like???? lets fined out shall we Thankyou Tomg, Watch this space :whistling2:


Blueline with removable head!!
Yea i have 1 of them for sale:yes:
Come on Gaz u know u want it:thumbsup:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> I understand why you kiwi's use the hotmuds with your weather....etc..... but I was wondering why you guys don't use more half and half mixes. One part hotmud with all purpose mud. So if I had to use a zook in your neck of the woods, I would look at pre-filling 1st with hotmud, or going a 30-70, 50-50 , or 70-30 mix if you know what I mean,,,,,,,,,, just wondering


I don't want to start a "whats better" debate but one of the reasons we use mainly hotmud to tape is because our hotmud is a better/stronger basecoat mud than air dry stuff, and if you mix the two muds and get the mix slightly wrong with a bazooka ........well, just ask Caz :yes:
How the frick do you guys multi quote a message, I tried the multi quote button and all it does is change colour, no reply box or anything


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Actually...........Your right with the zook being more productive with 2 guys,,, but in our neck of the woods, most of the crews are one man shows (with all the toys). Yes me and 2bjr are a 2 man crew, but if junior ever got all the toys, he would look at me and say "Your fat asre has just been replaced , Fatty". Just the way it is around here. It's a machine tapers environment around here. Most guys go why team up with another man when doing shacks. If your doing 25 to 30 houses in one year, you half to do 60 houses with 2 guys. Which just means more driving (gas/time) ware and tare on the tools and so on. The only time it pans out, is if you get the super big shacks, which me and jr get so.....
> 
> And to address another point in your post Sheep shagger
> 
> I understand why you kiwi's use the hotmuds with your weather....etc..... but I was wondering why you guys don't use more half and half mixes. One part hotmud with all purpose mud. So if I had to use a zook in your neck of the woods, I would look at pre-filling 1st with hotmud, or going a 30-70, 50-50 , or 70-30 mix if you know what I mean,,,,,,,,,, just wondering


Becouse it turns to tears, Remember i said once i mixed up some taping mud, Put a scoop or two of hotmud in to prevent shrinkage like you guys say, I started taping and got about two zooka fulls on then it slowly got harder to run, I carryed on struggling then it dawned to me the hotmud stiffened up the taping mud so i then had 3 bucket fulls of stiff mud, So whats the point of adding it?? That was prob a 1%-99% mix and it stuffed up, How could you ever add more and use it up???? Hotmuds here just work and cause no problems at all.



VANMAN said:


> Blueline with removable head!!
> Yea i have 1 of them for sale
> Come on Gaz u know u want it:thumbsup:


Sounds like an offer, I want it :yes: But im not, This tool Whore dosnt need a third zook when hes house building and broke.



Kiwiman said:


> I don't want to start a "whats better" debate but one of the reasons we use mainly hotmud to tape is because our hotmud is a better/stronger basecoat mud than air dry stuff, and if you mix the two muds and get the mix slightly wrong with a bazooka ........well, just ask Caz :yes:
> How the frick do you guys multi quote a message, I tried the multi quote button and all it does is change colour, no reply box or anything


Even my dumb arse self can multi quote........cause worky told me how, And im to hopeless to explain it back, Click on the symbol next to the quote button for each message you want to quote then on the last one click qoute, Then type between the messages, There, Thats all i got.


----------



## Drywall_King (Dec 18, 2010)

cazna said:


> Hell yes :yes: Thats exactly it :yes: Im gonna use that one :whistling2:
> 
> If i had the coin i would go for the tapepro zooka with removable head, This model allows the best cleaning which would really help if using hotmuds..........Which i used at the start...........and it was more hassel than what it was worth, Zookas need constant even mud thickness, Hotmuds like a woman, It changes it mind on you, Which leaves you confused, And wondering WTF, This thing didnt run or behave like that 10min ago.
> 
> Tapepro has a mudbox, Which is like a bigger banjo with better reach and much less moving parts than a zook...........I wonder what thats like???? lets fined out shall we :whistling2: Thankyou Tomg, Watch this space :whistling2:




I thought the same thing when i came to Australia from Canada, Get a tape Pro (Blue Line) because it has a removable head, like you said Hott Mudd is like a woman you get to carried away and your machine is toast, iv used 45 min base and it lasted 20 min, You can buy boral Redi-Base, its a air dry base, if your gonna use a 60 min base just use the intex plastic banjo, Allthough running internals is a different story because you can use All purpose (Australia)


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Drywall_King said:


> I thought the same thing when i came to Australia from Canada, Get a tape Pro (Blue Line) because it has a removable head, like you said Hott Mudd is like a woman you get to carried away and your machine is toast, iv used 45 min base and it lasted 20 min, You can buy boral Redi-Base, its a air dry base, if your gonna use a 60 min base just use the intex plastic banjo, Allthough running internals is a different story because you can use All purpose (Australia)


I am mostly thinking about the zooka for angles.:yes:

Your 45 min base going off in 20 min is unusual. The only 2 reasons that I know of that will cause that are if the base is old, or if the water has a high mineral content. Bore water can get you into real trouble real quick:yes:.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> Actually....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Im glad you are seeing things my way beings a bazooka NEEDS aN EXTRA WIPER TO BE AS productive as 2 MAN BANJO CREW. Wipin behind a tube is SLOW and messy compared to banjos. Still waiting for a bazooka vid to set the mark .....


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Kiwiman said:


> How the frick do you guys multi quote a message, I tried the multi quote button and all it does is change colour, no reply box or anything


It worked!!! 


cazna said:


> Even my dumb arse self can multi quote........cause worky told me how, And im to hopeless to explain it back, Click on the symbol next to the quote button for each message you want to quote then on the last one click qoute, Then type between the messages, There, Thats all i got.


I'm finally up to the level of a dumb arse :thumbup:
Thanks Caz.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

is'nt caz the king of quik set


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> is'nt caz the king of quik set


 
Gaz prob has that crown joe, His quicksets are like concrete, Super hard.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

chris said:


> Im glad you are seeing things my way beings a bazooka NEEDS aN EXTRA WIPER TO BE AS productive as 2 MAN BANJO CREW. Wipin behind a tube is SLOW and messy compared to banjos. Still waiting for a bazooka vid to set the mark .....


Are you smoking those Idaho potatoes instead of eating them now

Is it faster to corner flush/glaze with 2 guys or one???? same principle with the zook. But if you had to glaze by yourself. would you still not be making good money...... B/C of the MACHINE you chose to use, opposed to throwing man power at it..

Did you even watch that vid that Cazna the clean posted, where the guy explains why it's in your best interest to buy machines..... think not.

I don't know where all the bazooka runners have gone from this site, there use to be a lot, and there seems to be less now,,, I wonder why. But for the few who have spoke, and who own both weapons (banjo and zook). From pa rocker, captain sheetrock, tim and a few I can't remember, have stated which is the better OVER ALL tool, BAZOOKA ,,,,, period !!!!!!!!!

You will get your vid one day, just too busy to be clowning around right now, maybe closer to the fall time. Plus our zook is running on a shortened cable right now, half to get it replaced. So that means it's running on a few pumps of being full, just like those people who think a bazooka sucks, their running a few loads short them selves:whistling2:


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

here.....2buckcanuck even though i am not too active i have a look every day on DWT and I'm in LOVE with my bazooka and HATE banjo which i believe it's just a waist of money.For me there's only 2 ways for tapping bazooka or by hand(for small job). So don't be worry..... plenty of zooka's fans around:thumbup:


----------



## walltools (Sep 15, 2009)

FYI - WallTools.com has it on sale for an additional $100 OFF right now: http://www.walltools.com/blu-at.html (now $1199).




cazna said:


> Hell yes :yes: Thats exactly it :yes: Im gonna use that one :whistling2:
> 
> If i had the coin i would go for the tapepro zooka with removable head, This model allows the best cleaning which would really help if using hotmuds..........Which i used at the start...........and it was more hassel than what it was worth, Zookas need constant even mud thickness, Hotmuds like a woman, It changes it mind on you, Which leaves you confused, And wondering WTF, This thing didnt run or behave like that 10min ago.
> 
> Tapepro has a mudbox, Which is like a bigger banjo with better reach and much less moving parts than a zook...........I wonder what thats like???? lets fined out shall we :whistling2: Thankyou Tomg, Watch this space :whistling2:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

walltools said:


> FYI - WallTools.com has it on sale for an additional $100 OFF right now: http://www.walltools.com/blu-at.html (now $1199).


 
I'd really like to test drive a Blueline taper. Anyone want to loan me one for a house?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

walltools said:


> FYI - WallTools.com has it on sale for an additional $100 OFF right now: http://www.walltools.com/blu-at.html (now $1199).


Does not help us guys down under Brandon, you wont post it down here. And to buy local is about double the price.


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

gazman said:


> Does not help us guys down under Brandon, you wont post it down here. And to buy local is about double the price.


 I bought a Hardened taper from Walltools not so long ago, cost about $2000NZD including freight I think, so about an extra 50% for freight roughly. (I'm In New Zealand, just over the ditch)


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Here is my gun thats never seen filler yet! Had it for about 2 years:blink:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> Here is my gun thats never seen filler yet! Had it for about 2 years:blink:


MMMMMmmmmmm coffee









Why not vanman









That's like being married and not getting any nookie

Zooka's need loving too, just give Her to me, ill break her in for you, Virgins are over rated:whistling2:

I will trade you 2bjr for her, 11:00 in the morn here Vanman, and still waiting for him to show up for work:furious:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> MMMMMmmmmmm coffee
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The lazy little sh*t!!!
Not needed 2 use it yet as i have 3 others i can use,I got a good deal on it so me being me i bought it:thumbsup: My 18 year old gun still runs sweet!! Hold on i think its more like 20 now!!!!!!
Maybe have a buyer for my other gun so its all good, i need 2 clear some stuff out so i can buy some more or just drink it all!!!


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

VANMAN said:


> The lazy little sh*t!!!
> Not needed 2 use it yet as i have 3 others i can use,I got a good deal on it so me being me i bought it:thumbsup: My 18 year old gun still runs sweet!! Hold on i think its more like 20 now!!!!!!
> Maybe have a buyer for my other gun so its all good, i need 2 clear some stuff out so i can buy some more or just drink it all!!!


So what was it like when you won the lottery? .... Ya lucky sod


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Kiwiman said:


> So what was it like when you won the lottery? .... Ya lucky sod


 I wish Kiwi i wish!!:yes:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

nevermind


----------



## wrenchmonkey4 (Jul 25, 2012)

Make sure its a G2 taper- if its a goldblatt/finish pro, their first run had weak baffle plates (the plate your wiper seal contacts) Among many other problems. but they can be upgraded with a few compatible tapetech parts. I helped field test their tapers with my customers


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

VANMAN said:


> Here is my gun thats never seen filler yet! Had it for about 2 years:blink:


Van, What's with the coffee/ expresso tablecloth in your pics? I thought you'd have empty beer cases for place mats.:yes:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Van, What's with the coffee/ expresso tablecloth in your pics? I thought you'd have empty beer cases for place mats.:yes:


Yea that would b more like it:yes:
But the girlfriend!!!!!!! U know the score chief she has been naggin a bit latley about my drinkin habits
She has a point but chit its my habit not hers:thumbup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

walltools said:


> FYI - WallTools.com has it on sale for an additional $100 OFF right now: http://www.walltools.com/blu-at.html (now $1199).



Brandon your mail box is full.:yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> Yea that would b more like it:yes:
> But the girlfriend!!!!!!! U know the score chief she has been naggin a bit latley about my drinkin habits
> She has a point but chit its my habit not hers:thumbup:


:thumbsup: I tell the whif ..I quit the drugs 12 years ago ..now I gotta quit drinking??  

Aint gonna happen! 8-12 beers a night is not to many ! Sometimes I need one moore!!!


----------



## pjwooly (Aug 5, 2012)

when you guys mention "hot mud" do you mean that you actually mix with hot water.
Please explain and why you use it

Thanks.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

pjwooly said:


> when you guys mention "hot mud" do you mean that you actually mix with hot water.
> Please explain and why you use it
> 
> Thanks.


 
Its just setting mud, 20,60,90,120. Base coat, Tradeset, Easy sand, durabond etc. Powder you mix with water, Called hotmud by the canadians and yanks.

By the way, There hotmuds are junk, Easysand, durabond, Our hotmuds are awsome, Baseset, tradeset, cornice bond etc


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

When they say hot mud they mean base. In the US and Canada they mostly use air drying mud, not a chemical set base. We have also established that their base is crap and ours is awesome. And that their A/P (all purpose) is awesome and ours is crap.
And they dont have cornice cement.:blink:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

LOL Caz got a reply up as I was typing.:thumbup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

gazman said:


> LOL Caz got a reply up as I was typing.:thumbup:


You gotta be quick round here mate :thumbup:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

pjwooly said:


> when you guys mention "hot mud" do you mean that you actually mix with hot water.
> Please explain and why you use it
> 
> Thanks.


Mix up some setting compound, dump it in a heap, then feel it after it's gone off, the mud heats up from chemical reaction as it sets.


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

don't actually call it hotmud in canada. i never heard anyone say that until i came on here. it's called quickset usually.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

carpentaper said:


> don't actually call it hotmud in canada. i never heard anyone say that until i came on here. it's called quickset usually.


Same on this side of Canuck land.

Think I forget what we called it, Think most just call it sheet rock/chit rock. Then some other terms were fast set, quick set, powder mix or you would say "get me a bag of ninety, but make it the 45":whistling2:

Took me some thinking to figure out what hot mud meant on this site. Now I find my self using the term at work, and people look at me like, ,, WTF is he talking about:blink:


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

pjwooly said:


> when you guys mention "hot mud" do you mean that you actually mix with hot water.
> Please explain and why you use it
> 
> Thanks.


Hotmud also generates heat as it sets off, which is probably why its called hotmud


----------

